# Instabilidade Lagoa-Silves (03 e 04 de Abril)



## ecobcg (5 Abr 2013 às 01:10)

Já agora, deixo aqui uma compilação das fotos dos céus dos últimos dias:


----------



## Teles (5 Abr 2013 às 01:47)

Céus destes são uma maravilha 
Boas fotos e obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Veterano (5 Abr 2013 às 08:33)

Grandes fotos!


----------

